# office visit and nebulizer treatments



## mbrindley (Aug 15, 2012)

I am wondering if someone could help clarify this question for me:  If a patient comes into the office and they get a nebulizer treatment while they are there do you append a modifier to the office visit or can you code both together?  It has been brought to my attention that some insurances will not pay for both and others require a 59 on the nebulizer, but that does not seem right to me.  If someone could help me out with this question I would really appreciate it.


----------



## grth97 (Aug 15, 2012)

They can be billed together. Put a modifier 25 on the E/M. No modifier 59 should be needed.


----------



## chrissyr (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree with grth97...25 on OV


----------



## cjohnsonaim@gmail.com (Oct 1, 2014)

*Administration Code for a Nebulizer Treatment*

Is there an administration code that can be used when a patient receives a nebulizer treatment in the office and have provided their own medication for the treatment?  We are just using our machine.


----------

